

Free .NET Lua implementation - frabert

I wrote a free .NET implementation on Lua.
It does not use any C function so it should be easily portable. Even on Windows Phone &#x2F; RT.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;frabert&#x2F;NetLua
======
soundoflight
Sweet. Do you have any performance benchmarks?

~~~
frabert
Unfortunately, it seems still quite slow... I have tried running the Life
example shipped with LuaWindows and I would say NetLua is DEFINETELY slower.
Not gonna lie on that. It's only 2 weeks old, though!

